# Inter - Venezia: 22 gennaio 2022 ore 18:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Gennaio 2022)

Inter - Venezia, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 22 gennaio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

*Si gioca. Ufficiale.*

Dove vedere Inter - Venezia in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Venezia, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 22 gennaio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> E' una partita a rischio rinvio a causa dei numerosi casi di positività al Covid tra gli ospiti.
> 
> ...


Sarebbe goloso se gli si accavallassero diverse partite da recuperare e fossero costretti a giocare ogni 3 giorni per un po', magari è la volta buona che si spacca qualcuno


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2022)

*Si gioca. Ufficiale.*


----------



## mil77 (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Venezia, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 22 gennaio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Si gioca. Ufficiale.*
> 
> ...


Unica piccola speranza solo le ammonizioni di Lautaro e soprattutto Brozovic


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Si gioca. Ufficiale.*



Perfetto, sarà almeno un 4-0 per l'Inter.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Venezia, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 22 gennaio 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> *Si gioca. Ufficiale.*
> 
> ...


chissà che formazione schiera il venezia con tutte ste assenze.. prevedo goleada


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Gennaio 2022)

Sempre fortunatissimi, sempre.


----------



## Andris (22 Gennaio 2022)

sono guariti improvvisamente i giocatori ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Brozovic, Lautaro e Vidal diffidati.
L'unico motivo di guardare la partita é per vedere se Brozovic verra graziato per i suoi solit fallacci a centrocampo


----------



## Swaitak (22 Gennaio 2022)

non ne sbagliano una questi


----------



## Baba (22 Gennaio 2022)

Gioca la primavera del Venezia?


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Miracolo del Venezia che ha resistito addirittura 15 minuti su 90 totali. Come un trofeo


----------



## Baba (22 Gennaio 2022)

Gooooool


----------



## chicagousait (22 Gennaio 2022)

Il gol del Venezia non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Gooooool


Siamo su scherzi a parte?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Se oggi i perdazzurri non vincono, si conferma che questo è un campionato di mediocri. Può vincerlo veramente chiunque, pure la Juve, che con un attacco decente sarebbe già in vetta. Perciò non facciamo cavolate domani sera.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Il prato di San Siro é un pericolo comune. É totalmente assurdo giocarci 24 ore dopo questa partita - con un prato gia oltre il limite.


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

Temporaneo tranquilli. La ribaltano facile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2022)

Impossibile.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Adesso manca solo che il venezia vinca sul serio e che ammoniscano brozovic e laureato


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Siamo su scherzi a parte?


Dev'essere un errore della schermata


----------



## Swaitak (22 Gennaio 2022)

troppo forti, danno vantaggio agli avversari come faceva Valentino Rossi con Gibernau


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

Stanno facendo collezione di cartellini


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo collezione di cartellini


Ma purtroppo non quelli che ci interessano


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

Non perderanno mai state tranquilli. Speriamo solo in qualche diffidato.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

eccolo li, come volevasi dimostrare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Praticamente autogol del Venezia. Ma che vadino....


----------



## chicagousait (22 Gennaio 2022)

Gol confermato


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2022)

scandaloso, giocatore colpito in faccia e l'arbitro non ferma


----------



## chicagousait (22 Gennaio 2022)

Se da rigore, lo hanno pagato


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho capito che stanno combinando


----------



## chicagousait (22 Gennaio 2022)

Cioè quello ha l''occhio gonfio e hanno dato il gol regolare. Assurdo


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Dzeko per prendere posizione(cosa normale) allarga il braccio e colpisce il giocatore del Venezia in faccia. Il regolamento dice che il gioco va fermato quando un giocatore viene colpito sul viso. L'arbitro non ferma, goal.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Partita vergognosamente compromessa da un favore arbitrale grosso come una casa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ho l'1 ma va bene anche una vittoria del Venezia  almeno ci toglieremmo dal groppone la sconfitta con lo spezia


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2022)

comunque inter gioca con bastoni e skriniar sulla trequarti.. se il venezia fosse furbo lancerebbe in contropiede okereke che ovviamente de vrij non può tenere


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Handanovic meglio iniziare a pensare alla pensione, prendere un gol così......


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

stanno rubando come non mai, gol irregolare


----------



## PoloNegativo (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ho visto solo gli ultimi 20 minuti del primo tempo. In così poco tempo le cose successe sono:
1-Skriniar non ammonito per aver fermato ripartenza del Venezia
2-Gol convalidato all'Inter nonostante fallo di Dzeko abbastanza evidente a inizio azione, che lascia il segno in faccia al giocatore del Venezia.
È vero che il pallone poi passa temporaneamente al Venezia ma falli sulla testa andrebbero fischiati subito.
3-Si aspettano 2 minuti di Var per cercare di trovare un rigore per l'Inter che chiaramente non c'è, visto che il difensore del Venezia tocca il pallone visibilmente con il piede e non con la mano. Ovviamente non viene dato nulla, ma per una tale banalità starci 2 minuti è quanto meno eccessivo e sospetto.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ma avete visto l'occhio di HENRY?


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto l'occhio di HENRY?


Sicuramente non ha simulato


----------



## sion (22 Gennaio 2022)

Pazzesco cmq non facciamoci illusioni di nulla, comanda marotta


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Pazzesco cmq non facciamoci illusioni di nulla, comanda marotta


ormai hanno deciso che devono vincere loro, ora su Dazn trovano scuse sul Var, mentre contro di noi al gol di Messias era spento.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Gennaio 2022)

Vediamo quanto tempo ci impiegherà l'arbitro a far vincere gli altri.


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

che scarso sto Dimarco ahahhahah


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

Dai venezia che le merdinhe sono in netto calo da un mese, solo che tra culo e arbitri....


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Una birra a chi rompe una tibia al turco zozzo cornuto e maledetto. Che questo ci segna n'altra volta nel derby, lo sento.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile cosa ha fatto il portiere del Venezia. Stava per fare una papera atomica.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

Eccola qui, punizione dal limite. La segnano sicuro


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2022)

che tristezza non vincere un campionato contro questa squadra di peracottari.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

Oramai si può sperare solo nell'ammonizione di Brozovic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Henry é morto da 20 minuti. Non so cosa aspetta l'allenatore del Venezia per toglierlo ed inserire Nani che in contropiede puo fare male al Inter.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Henry é morto da 20 minuti. Non so cosa aspetta l'allenatore del Venezia per toglierlo ed inserire Nani che in contropiede puo fare male al Inter.



E' l'unico che fa salire la squadra. Ma tanto è persa


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Nani non gioca?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Segnano al 93esimo.


----------



## medjai (22 Gennaio 2022)

Eccolo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

eccolo li, di nuovo al 90esimo. pazzesco.


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

Finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Non ci sono più parole per questi qua


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Segnano al 93esimo.



Ho sbagliato di 3 minuti.


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2022)

lol


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2022)

Solito goal al 90mo


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè dai ma di che parliamo, è il loro anno....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Sto maledetto Dzeko. A Roma sembrava un ex, al Inter lotta su ogni pallone e segna con regolarita.
Asssist del solito Dumfries.



Sarebbe fallo sul difensore comunque. Dzeko lo spinge in giu ma non sara fatto nulla


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Eccolo


Non c'erano dubbi.


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

Vincono con un goal non valido


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai ma di che parliamo, è il loro anno....



Hanno davvero c...


----------



## neversayconte (22 Gennaio 2022)

Gol scudetto al 90esimo. chiudo tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2022)

non si parla più delle 30 pagine del 3d di dumfries da mesi, sempre tirato in ballo per criticare i "pessimisti"


----------



## Goro (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ero sicuro che a farli segnare sarebbe stato Caldara, quello ci odia


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Vincono con un goal non valido


E noi perdiamo con gol annullati ingiustamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Anche oggi:
0 infortuni
0 squalificati
0 punti persi
0 decisioni arbitrali a loro sfavore, anzi


----------



## Hellscream (22 Gennaio 2022)

Io non capisco perché continuate a farvi il sangue amaro dietro questi.


----------



## folletto (22 Gennaio 2022)

Gli vanno tutte per il verso giusto


----------



## Hellscream (22 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E noi perdiamo con gol annullati *ingiustamente.*


No, dato che stai zitto diventa *giustamente.*


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque Dumfries a 12 milioni è una presa discreta, non è quel bidone che qua alcuni dicono…. potevano esser distrutti dopo la partenza di HAKIMI invece son caduti in piedi.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

La cosa bella è che questi veramente giocano male e segnano. Noi facciamo mille tiri e non segniamo. Pazzesco.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> No, dato che stai zitto diventa *giustamente.*



...questa è una storia diversa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Gli vanno tutte per il verso giusto


ma non è mica un caso.
la società inter ha detto al mondo che loro sono i più forti e gli arbitri gli vanno a dietro in ogni decisione.


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2022)

Hanno fatto un numero impressionante di goal negli ultimi 5 minuti delle partite


----------



## PoloNegativo (22 Gennaio 2022)

Noi 1-1 con lo Spezia al 90esimo segnamo ma siccome l'arbitro annulla dovevamo chiuderla prima, loro 1-1 col Venezia segnano al 90esimo ma siccome l'arbitro non lo annulla sono cinici


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Non perdono un punto, ma non hanno mai un pizzico di sfortuna, mai. é qualcosa di mai visto.


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché continuate a farvi il sangue amaro dietro questi.


Forse perché ci stanno davanti, non hanno infortuni e vincono anche quando non devono


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Inter,con tutti i titolari, vince al 90' faticando contro una squadra decimata dalle assenze. Ciò non fa che aumentare la mia idea che se noi avessimo sempre avuto tutti i titolari disponibili o loro metà titolari assenti ci saremmo potuti giocare il campionato


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

hanno un culo enorme, non solo rubano ma sono pure fortunati, non subiscono mezzo infortunio su un campo di patate, e dopo una partita di ***** si portano a casa i tre punti.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Non c’è nulla da fare. Sono la nuova juve. Vincono comunque e a prescindere.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Forse perché ci stanno davanti, non hanno infortuni e vincono anche quando non devono


Appunto per questo è meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> hanno un culo enorme, non solo rubano ma sono pure fortunati, non subiscono mezzo infortunio su un campo di patate, e dopo una partita di ***** si portano a casa i tre punti.


Buon per loro, noi godiamoci ibra supremacy 41enne


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> hanno un culo enorme, non solo rubano ma sono pure fortunati, non subiscono mezzo infortunio su un campo di patate, e dopo una partita di ***** si portano a casa i tre punti.



Non vincono sempre i migliori.


----------



## DMC (22 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che questi veramente giocano male e segnano. Noi facciamo mille tiri e non segniamo. Pazzesco.



In Italia difficilmente chi vince il campionato gioca "bene". Vince chi ha i giocatori piu' forti in particolare in difesa. Non ricordo l'ultima volta che non sia stato cosi'


----------



## UDG (22 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Inter,con tutti i titolari, vince al 90' faticando contro una squadra decimata dalle assenze. Ciò non fa che aumentare la mia idea che se noi avessimo sempre avuto tutti i titolari disponibili o loro metà titolari assenti ci saremmo potuti giocare il campionato


Tranquillamente


----------



## __king george__ (22 Gennaio 2022)

è stato un gran gol quello di dzeko c'è poco da dire


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Dzeko andava preso quando il signor ibra faceva accordi per le comparsate a sanremo da suo fratello amadeus.
Al posto di giroud ma noi se non son francesi non li prendiamo.
Speriamo nella sfiga degli altri assurdo.
Da noi si rompono ogni 15 minuti e nessuno al milan si chiede il perche visto che son anni che succede.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Inter,con tutti i titolari, vince al 90' faticando contro una squadra decimata dalle assenze. Ciò non fa che aumentare la mia idea che se noi avessimo sempre avuto tutti i titolari disponibili o loro metà titolari assenti ci saremmo potuti giocare il campionato


Se io stasera trovassi nel mio letto Georgina Leeming sarei l'uomo più felice della Terra.

Purtroppo con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte. E soprattutto non bisogna dimenticare che se da due anni abbiamo infortuni continui è una colpa, non "oh signore, come siamo sfortunatih!"


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Inter,con tutti i titolari, vince al 90' faticando contro una squadra decimata dalle assenze. Ciò non fa che aumentare la mia idea che se noi avessimo sempre avuto tutti i titolari disponibili o loro metà titolari assenti ci saremmo potuti giocare il campionato



La nostra squadra con tutti i migliori a disposizione se la gioca con tutti. Sappiamo qual è il problema.


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

si ma il portiere del Venezia poteva fare di meglio eh


----------



## kipstar (22 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Inter,con tutti i titolari, vince al 90' faticando contro una squadra decimata dalle assenze. Ciò non fa che aumentare la mia idea che se noi avessimo sempre avuto tutti i titolari disponibili o loro metà titolari assenti ci saremmo potuti giocare il campionato


però così non è.
anche l'anno scorso se non ci fossero stati magari il secondo posto lo avremmo raggiunto prima e non all'ultima giornata.
Avere sempre disponibili tutti i titolari c'è una componente di fortuna ma anche di bravura nella preparazione e nella gestione. E anche dal tipo di tattica e gioco adottato. 

a me fa solo capire che abbiamo molti margini di miglioramento.


----------



## marcus1577 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La nostra squadra con tutti i migliori a disposizione se la gioca con tutti. Sappiamo qual è il problema.


Il problema è averceli tutti


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La nostra squadra con tutti i migliori a disposizione se la gioca con tutti. Sappiamo qual è il problema.


Non ci giochiamo un bel niente con bakayoko, krunic ,saele, Ibra 41enne, gabbia, romagnoli. 
Questi giocano sempre e fanno schifo.
Si gioca sempre in 7-8.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> si ma il portiere del Venezia poteva fare di meglio eh


effettivamente l'ho pensato anche io..però rivedendolo dall'angolazione frontale nel replay era effettivamente molto angolato..

diciamo che poteva fare una superparata ma quelle le fanno solo contro di noi a quantopare..


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

Primo gol da annullare
Squadra senza infortuni nettamente in calo
Riescono a sfangarla al 90esimo a culo
Mentre a noi ci tolgono i gol regolari al 90'
Il campionato è falsato, o si rigioca con lo Spezia oppure è di sicuro un altro scudetto di cartone
Ci manca solo che vincono il ricorso contro il bologna e si prendono altri 3 pt senza giocare.


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> effettivamente l'ho pensato anche io..però rivedendolo dall'angolazione frontale nel replay era effettivamente molto angolato..
> 
> diciamo che poteva fare una superparata ma quelle le fanno solo contro di noi a quantopare..


si ma era in traiettoria, bastava un allungo, si è pietrificato.


----------



## Albijol (22 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ci giochiamo un bel niente con bakayoko, krunic ,saele, Ibra 41enne, gabbia, romagnoli.
> Questi giocano sempre e fanno schifo.
> Si gioca sempre in 7-8.


Ancora non l'hanno capito in tanti. Le pippe sono il nostro problema, più degli infortuni


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Primo gol da annullare
> Squadra senza infortuni nettamente in calo
> Riescono a sfangarla al 90esimo a culo
> Mentre a noi ci tolgono i gol regolari al 90'
> ...



Sto scudetto è finito, inutile sperarci.
Ogni santa partita la sfangano senza neanche sapere come. O perdono un po' di scontri diretti o niente, perchè tanto neanche noi li vinceremo tutti e quindi amen. Non perdono un punto quando devono perderli, figuratevi...
Oggi poteva essere veramente una svolta per noi con vittoria contro Juventus e nel derby, e ovviamente la sfangano senza neanche tirare in porta praticamente.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Gennaio 2022)

L'ho detto dall'infortunio di Kjaer che c'erano troppi segnali negativi. Non immaginavo succedesse quanto sta capitando però...qualcosa di assolutamente paranormale e pazzesco. Un kiulo enorme, stratosferico per loro, tutto che gira storto per noi. Buonanotte


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sto scudetto è finito, inutile sperarci.
> Ogni santa partita la sfangano senza neanche sapere come. O perdono un po' di scontri diretti o niente, perchè tanto neanche noi li vinceremo tutti e quindi amen. Non perdono un punto quando devono perderli, figuratevi...
> Oggi poteva essere veramente una svolta per noi con vittoria contro Juventus e nel derby, e ovviamente la sfangano senza neanche tirare in porta praticamente.


Si ma è una farsa, Dzeko affossa Modolo e non annullano, Messias segna il gol della vittoria e non convalidano, sono già 3 pt guadagnati rubando, rigore all'Atalanta non dato, e tanti episodi che fanno pensare alla malafede.


----------



## Solo (22 Gennaio 2022)

Hanno vinto ancora? Strano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Non perdono dalla partita contro la Lazio, un girone fa, parlare di sfortuna o culo è riduttivo. L'unico modo che abbiamo per riaprire il campionato è vincere il derby e una loro continuazione in UCL. Entrambe abbastanza utopiche


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Hanno vinto ancora? Strano.


Rubato come sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Il problema è averceli tutti



Noi, quando va bene, ne abbiamo la metà.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Gennaio 2022)

è assurdo quello che sta accadendo. E non parlo di complotti, parlo di cu*o e sfiga.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non perdono dalla partita contro la Lazio, un girone fa, parlare di sfortuna o culo è riduttivo. L'unico modo che abbiamo per riaprire il campionato è vincere il derby e una loro continuazione in UCL. Entrambe abbastanza utopiche


Ma anche la caratura degli allenatori è differente.
Pioli ha sempre viaggiato tra la sesta e la decima posizione, Limone stava per vincere lo scudetto con la lazietta e ha vinto qualche trofeo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma anche la caratura degli allenatori è differente.
> Pioli ha sempre viaggiato tra la sesta e la decima posizione, Limone stava per vincere lo scudetto con la lazietta e ha vinto qualche trofeo.


Si ma non c'è una differenza cosi ampia come lo era con Conte un anno fa. E' certamente più equilibrato il confronto


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si ma non c'è una differenza cosi ampia come lo era con Conte un anno fa. E' certamente più equilibrato il confronto


In teoria , nella pratica stiamo vedendo che piolino è distante anni luce anche da limone.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Il primo gol dei nerazzurri era da annullare. Vergognoso. Quell'episodio ha compromesso la partita, come pensavo.


----------



## nik10jb (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come? Loro che sono una super squadra al novantesimo con il Venezia erano solo 1 a 1? A detta di molti sarebbero dovuti stare almeno 3/4 a zero! Però loro vincono con un gol al novantesimo non ingiustamente annullato. Noi invece non ci possiamo lamentare di un gol ingiustamente annullato perché la colpa era nostra che non avevamo segnato 4 gol prima


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ma come? Loro che sono una super squadra al novantesimo con il Venezia erano solo 1 a 1? A detta di molti sarebbero dovuti stare almeno 3/4 a zero! Però loro vincono con un gol al novantesimo non ingiustamente annullato. Noi invece non ci possiamo lamentare di un gol ingiustamente annullato perché la colpa era nostra che non avevamo segnato 4 gol prima


E ma come ti permetti a sperare che l’Inter perda? È da super mega squadra vincere contro un rimaneggiato Venezia al 90’. Prova di forza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo queste sono le situazioni che indirizzano una stagione.. Due episodi al novantesimo fanno si che ci siano 5 punti a loro favore..
Siamo sfigati


----------



## mil77 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Bastoni è uscito x scelta tecnica o si è fatto male?


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ma anche avessero pareggiato o perso cosa sarebbe cambiato? Tanto non vinciamo...non ne approfittiamo contro lo Spezia figurarsi contro la Juve.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo queste sono le situazioni che indirizzano una stagione.. Due episodi al novantesimo fanno si che ci siano 5 punti a loro favore..
> Siamo sfigati


e una partita per loro (facile) da recuperare.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma anche la caratura degli allenatori è differente.
> Pioli ha sempre viaggiato tra la sesta e la decima posizione, Limone stava per vincere lo scudetto con la lazietta e ha vinto qualche trofeo.



Pioli al Milan non ha praticamente mai avuto tutta la rosa a disposizione. Non sarà un top ma non mi sento di condannarlo.


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli al Milan non ha praticamente mai avuto tutta la rosa a disposizione. Non sarà un top ma non mi sento di condannarlo.


Lo staff atletico l'ha scelto lui e su di lui ricade la colpa.
Passino Caldare e Conti che sono proprio fatti di fango ma non attribuire mai colpe a nessuno per lo schifo al quale stiamo assistendo da due anni mi sembra esagerato


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> e una partita per loro (facile) da recuperare.


No no intendevo proprio che questi due episodi hanno generato 5 punti in più per loro.. - 3punti x noi con lo Spezia e +2 a loro oggi..


----------



## KingSheva (22 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma Bastoni è uscito x scelta tecnica o si è fatto male?


Non si fanno mai male, Inzaghi toglie sempre gli ammoniti.
Credo che se si fa male un titolare per il culo che hanno pescano uno dalla primavera che è il nuovo Baggio.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo staff atletico l'ha scelto lui e su di lui ricade la colpa.
> Passino Caldare e Conti che sono proprio fatti di fango ma non attribuire mai colpe a nessuno per lo schifo al quale stiamo assistendo da due anni mi sembra esagerato



Mai detto che non ha colpe ma certamente non sono tutte le sue.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2022)

Ho fatto bene a non guardarla, per stasera salvo il fegato.

Leggevo del vantaggio del venezia, dell'Inter in sofferenza, ma non ci ho mai creduto un singolo secondo, quest'anno si sa come funziona.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non perdono dalla partita contro la Lazio, un girone fa, parlare di sfortuna o culo è riduttivo. L'unico modo che abbiamo per riaprire il campionato è vincere il derby e una loro continuazione in UCL. Entrambe abbastanza utopiche


Non è che serve perdere, anche pareggi vanno bene eh. I punti sono una somma


----------



## neversayconte (22 Gennaio 2022)

doveva essere pareggio per noi e per loro. gli arbitri hanno condizionato il campionato dando 2 punti in più all'inter e togliendocene almeno 1 (se non 3) a noi proprio nell'ultimo turno


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Gennaio 2022)

Noi le perdiamo al 90' e loro le vincono, notare le differenze


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Gennaio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Noi le perdiamo al 90' e loro le vincono, notare le differenze


No,noi avevamo vinto al 90 e ci hanno annullato il gol regolarissimo


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> No,noi avevamo vinto al 90 e ci hanno annullato il gol regolarissimo


Vero, sarà colpa nostra e degli arbitri ma questo è. Ma la differenza è che noi stiamo vincendo Con lo Spezia e perdiamo, loro stanno perdendo con il Venezia e la vincono. Tutto questo 7 giorni dopo.. sembra fatto apposta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Questo serva da lezione a quelli che "eh ma non puoi essere 1a1 con lo speziah al novantesimooooh"

Le partite sono tutte difficili, non puoi vincerle tutte 3a0


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2022)

E' inutile, il vento ce l'hanno in poppa loro. Non si fa male nessuno, non prende il covid nessuno di importante, gli episodi gli girano a favore. Lo scudetto lo vinceranno in carrozza, tra un mese c'avranno 8-9-10 punti dalla seconda.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' inutile, il vento ce l'hanno in poppa loro. Non si fa male nessuno, non prende il covid nessuno di importante, gli episodi gli girano a favore. Lo scudetto lo vinceranno in carrozza, tra un mese c'avranno 8-9-10 punti dalla seconda.


Vinceranno lo scudo, ma spero che il Milan stia lì lì fino all ultimo, per mettergli pressione. Potrebbero pareggiarne 2 che tutto si riaprirebbe .il Milan però deve vincere altrimenti inutile lamentarsi della loro fortuna


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho fatto bene a non guardarla, per stasera salvo il fegato.
> 
> Leggevo del vantaggio del venezia, dell'Inter in sofferenza, ma non ci ho mai creduto un singolo secondo, quest'anno si sa come funziona.


Hanno segnato il gol del pareggio in modo quantomeno discutibile, dato che Henry era a terra con un occhio gonfio e l'arbitro avrebbe dovuto fermare il gioco.
In sostanza, hanno rischiato di non vincere contro il Venezia 2, direi che potrebbe essere un segnale.
Che poi abbiano un deretano cosmico è risaputo.
Io resto sempre convinto che la ruota gira.
Intanto speriamo bene per stasera...


----------



## Davidoff (23 Gennaio 2022)

Lo scudetto è loro, inutile illudersi, hanno tutto a favore. Noi saremmo capaci di arrivare secondi anche giocando da soli, ci manca la mentalità vincente, in più siamo perseguitati dalla sfiga a abbiamo sempre episodi contro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

Non fischiare fallo sul difensore del venezia nell'azione che porta al pari dell'inter è malafede pura.
Il giocatore esce dal contrasto con un occhio nero...

Fosse stato ibra al suo posto sarebbe stato perfino ammonito se non espulso.

Brozo poi graziato ben tre volte dal giallo dopo che ha commesso falli su ripartenze avversarie.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Dzeko andava preso quando il signor ibra faceva accordi per le comparsate a sanremo da suo fratello amadeus.
> Al posto di giroud ma noi se non son francesi non li prendiamo.
> Speriamo nella sfiga degli altri assurdo.
> Da noi si rompono ogni 15 minuti e nessuno al milan si chiede il perche visto che son anni che succede.


Esatto.

E dimostra anche quanto il tifoso milanista sia diventato infantile e rancoroso.


----------

